# Impulse sealer stopped working



## dixiedragon (Dec 18, 2016)

Trying to wrap the last of my soaps for Christmas gifts. The light still comes on but it doesn't get hot. Any ideas for a fix?


----------



## Stacy (Dec 18, 2016)

Quick googles get me to here to help diagnose what might be the issue (it could be so many things)

https://sealers101.com/2012/10/03/help-my-sealer-isnt-working/
https://sealers101.com/2012/01/25/troubleshooting-impulse-sealers/

I hope that helps get you on track to figuring out what it may be at least!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 19, 2016)

Figured it out - the wire broke! It took me a while to notice it. This thing hasn't even done 500 bags - I know b/c I ordered a package of 500 and I still have about half of them. GRRR!


----------



## Stacy (Dec 19, 2016)

I hate it when new stuff breaks. At least it's an easy and fairly inexpensive fix even if the timing is inconvenient.

Glad you figured it out!


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 19, 2016)

Get a new round wire - lasts longer and works cleaner.  I bought mine on eBay, here's what I bought http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Replacement+Kit+8%22+Round+wire+heat+element+-+heat+sealer+8%22+impulse+-+3+Pack&_id=271988498439&&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2658


----------



## dibbles (Dec 19, 2016)

This happened to mine too. My impulse sealer came with a replacement wire, so I'm using that right now. I do think I had the heat set too high, and now I am being more careful about scraping off any bits of the shrink wrap between each time I seal. I think I will take reinbeau's advice and order a round wire to have on hand, since this replacement one will probably break too.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 19, 2016)

I do have a replacement wire....that I can't find! Soaps may not be wrapped this year.


----------



## Soapsense (Dec 20, 2016)

If you have a foodsaver, it works in a pinch, just put to seal only.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 26, 2016)

half jokingly... will the cheapest Wilton "wire" cake slicer and the burner on the stove work in a pinch - on a silicone mat placed on top of an upside down cookie sheet?


----------

